# AKA ninja shrimp-where to buy?



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I really like the ninja shrimp shown here

http://www.petshrimp.com/serratirostris.html

anyone have this nice shrimp? I was curious where one is to buy such a great shrimp? Other than petshrimp.com which doesnt have it for sale ever, is the only place I can find it. Any info would be great.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

anybody have exp with these shrimp???


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I know at least some of u have some ninja shrimp please talk about ur experiences I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Unfortunately I'm not sure where to get them here. I believe at one time Azgardens were selling them, but I looked on their site today and it does not appear to be so anymore.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Chiahead - I'm no longer on the site you mention (don't know if you were following a heated thread where the owner nearly spontaneously combusted), but while I was there, I did once bring up the fact that the site that Piscesgirl mentions had these "ninja shrimp" and the so-and-so owner said that he ordered a bunch from there and it turned out to be just plain old bumble bee shrimp. Then again, maybe he was just being a so-and-so... I really couldn't tell ya. 

AFAIK, ninja shrimp have not yet made it to the U.S. except in small quantities that a few people in the trade have been willing to pay a small fortune to get. Like so-and-so... I'm sure that in time, we'll start seeing them here. I know it *feels* like a long time, but cherry shrimp were barely even heard of when they first appeared here early 2003. Now, only slightly more than two years later, almost everybody has 'em. 

-Naomi


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Here are some photos at a shrimp site that I just joined the other day:
http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=10

You should check out the other photos there. Very awesome. But the ones in the gallery can only be seen if you register. You can still see the photos on the "species" page.

-Naomi


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

If you could pay for the shipment fee, I could sell them to you for only $5 each


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Shipment fee?


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Franks Aquarium is one vendor I know that usually has them. I'm actually looking for a group myself for my breeding project.

Hopefully they will be available soon.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

A 6 year old thread resurrected :clap2:


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

Try to see these photos I took of my Ninjas Shrimps and Red Miniline Shrimps




























I transferred some of them to this tank.


----------



## vandominic (Mar 14, 2011)

I also placed some of them here:


----------

